# My Border collies



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Here is leotie







and this is Ben







and here is Meg


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh very sweet


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Very nice pooches, nearly as nice as Tess but then I am biased? 

Do you work them?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome to the fun and chat

nice piccys nice dogs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dogs, they are such gorgeous dogs


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> Very nice pooches, nearly as nice as Tess but then I am biased?
> 
> Do you work them?


 Leotie is a show dog and Ben and Meg do agility at home with me


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful dogs!!! Love those eyes!


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> Very nice pooches, nearly as nice as Tess but then I am biased?
> 
> Do you work them?


I agree. Stunning collies, but not as stunning as my Archie lmao.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dogs,....


----------



## Longbank Lady (Feb 11, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs Leoti is the spitting image of my Jem


----------

